# Refused knitted and crochet items for craft fair



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

I am flabbergasted. I donated several blankets, lovey blankets, hats, baby sweaters and other pieces to a friend for their annual craft fair. It raises money for Christmas for needy children. My friend had over a hundred knitted dish cloths as well as hand knit blankets to donate. The 2 person "committee" decided they don't want any knit or crochet because it just won't sell. WHAT! I don't care if they get $5.00 for a blanket, it is donated and at least it is some money. Crazy! I am going to donate the blankets to Project Linus and the hats to the Union Gospel Mission. Shaking my head. Sad.


----------



## Amooozing (Nov 14, 2014)

Makes you wonder about people, doesn't it? I can't imagine any knit or crochet items that wouldn't sell. Glad you are putting them where they will be appreciated.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm flabbergasted, too. It makes no sense to me. I lived in Idaho for a time many years ago--Pocatello. I liked it very much, but I didn't run into anyone like these two.


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel for you but.... they're probably right. I've been to tons of fairs, and hand made items just don't sell. They might have limited space and prefer to fill it up with "sure buys".


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

JoRae said:


> I am flabbergasted. I donated several blankets, lovey blankets, hats, baby sweaters and other pieces to a friend for their annual craft fair. It raises money for Christmas for needy children. My friend had over a hundred knitted dish cloths as well as hand knit blankets to donate. The 2 person "committee" decided they don't want any knit or crochet because it just won't sell. WHAT! I don't care if they get $5.00 for a blanket, it is donated and at least it is some money. Crazy! I am going to donate the blankets to Project Linus and the hats to the Union Gospel Mission. Shaking my head. Sad.


I share your disbelief. I remember one year, there was a Make One, Give One, for hats being given to Africa, since they have a very high mortality rates in newborns. I knitted over 65 hats! I was so proud.

When the time came to donate, I was "informed" that they wanted only ONE HAT and a letter to President Obama, requesting that he "allocate more $$$" to be given to Third World countries!! WHAT???? What about those other babies????

Then I tried to donate them to several different hospitals for _their_ newborns, and I was told, "We don't need your donations. We have our OWN knitters."

Makes me want NOT to knit for donations ever again!!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Gosh JoRae there is no understanding some people!! Anyway the charities where you have decided to send your lovely things, will be so delighted and perhaps it is meant to go there after all. Lynette :thumbup:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone. They have a large area so room is not a problem. They might not like hand knit or crocheted items themselves so don't think others do. Their loss and yes the other charities will welcome them.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

I used to knit and crochet items for, and help staff the booth for, our institutional booth at a well-attended local craft fair. You couldn't sell that stuff unless it was for less than $5. Afghans and shawls never even got looked at. It was so discouraging and such a waste of time and resources that eventually nobody would volunteer to staff the booth, and now they sell the items in the cafeteria, where they do very well by including them in themed gift baskets that get raffled off for (you guessed it) $1 a chance.

I'm glad you found a worthwhile causeto donate your items to. 


hellokittyangel said:


> I feel for you but.... they're probably right. I've been to tons of fairs, and hand made items just don't sell. They might have limited space and prefer to fill it up with "sure buys".


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

A friend and I are participating in a craft fair this weekend. The committee had to see samples of what you would be selling, a pictured of our tent, yes tents are required, and a picture of how your display would be setup. A whole lot of hoops to jump through. Well we jumped through their hoops and received a vendor list this past Monday. What was to be a craft fair has turned into a junk sale to say the least. I'm sorry but an investment company, a company called Death Happens, a healthcare provider, a Tupperware dealer, a coin dealer, an antique dealer, does not belong at a "craft fair". If we could get our money back we would pull out.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

My good friend sells knitted/crocheted items in craft fairs about 1.5 hrs north of NYCity and she makes good money. 
It's a shame your items wouldn't sell. it must be the area of the country.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

that is just bizarre!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

JoRae said:


> I am flabbergasted. I donated several blankets, lovey blankets, hats, baby sweaters and other pieces to a friend for their annual craft fair. It raises money for Christmas for needy children. My friend had over a hundred knitted dish cloths as well as hand knit blankets to donate. The 2 person "committee" decided they don't want any knit or crochet because it just won't sell. WHAT! I don't care if they get $5.00 for a blanket, it is donated and at least it is some money. Crazy! I am going to donate the blankets to Project Linus and the hats to the Union Gospel Mission. Shaking my head. Sad.


That is the height of disorganization.

Lists of items sought and approved pricing that would be acceptable for selling at the fair should have been put out long before any volunteers started crafting their wares.

Ridiculous !

~~~


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

K2P2 knitter said:


> A friend and I are participating in a craft fair this weekend. The committee had to see samples of what you would be selling, a pictured of our tent, yes tents are required, and a picture of how your display would be setup. A whole lot of hoops to jump through. Well we jumped through their hoops and received a vendor list this past Monday. What was to be a craft fair has turned into a junk sale to say the least. I'm sorry but an investment company, a company called Death Happens, a healthcare provider, a Tupperware dealer, a coin dealer, an antique dealer, does not belong at a "craft fair". If we could get our money back we would pull out.


Didn't they give you a list of specifications - - who else can/will be exhibiting - - BEFORE you plunked your reservation money down?

~~~


----------



## shorty66 (Feb 25, 2015)

Well you know what the problem is "the committee" cant crochet or knit, jealousy as you have a good heart to donate to them, well it's their loss.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Picky people I would also find another way to donate. When I volunteered at a nursing home a group of ladies met there every so often to crochet. They donated a beautiful afghan and it got put in their storage shed! Just by chance I was talking to one of the ladies and she said they wouldn't donate anything again. Can you imagine?


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

That is like been slapped in the face, I am happy you found someone else to love your gifts.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds to me that the 2 party committee is not a crafty couple or they would have recognized the time involved and the cost of the yarn not to mention your big heart to donate such a large quantity of hand made goods. I would not even volunteer for that cause any more and give to the most wanted of charities. You have a good heart to do all this and it is a shame that that happened.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

K2P2 knitter said:


> A friend and I are participating in a craft fair this weekend. The committee had to see samples of what you would be selling, a pictured of our tent, yes tents are required, and a picture of how your display would be setup. A whole lot of hoops to jump through. Well we jumped through their hoops and received a vendor list this past Monday. What was to be a craft fair has turned into a junk sale to say the least. I'm sorry but an investment company, a company called Death Happens, a healthcare provider, a Tupperware dealer, a coin dealer, an antique dealer, does not belong at a "craft fair". If we could get our money back we would pull out.


Wow. I hear you. We have craft fairs that need to see your work but they are just that, hand crafted items. No vendors selling retail.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

JoRae said:


> I am flabbergasted. I donated several blankets, lovey blankets, hats, baby sweaters and other pieces to a friend for their annual craft fair. It raises money for Christmas for needy children. My friend had over a hundred knitted dish cloths as well as hand knit blankets to donate. The 2 person "committee" decided they don't want any knit or crochet because it just won't sell. WHAT! I don't care if they get $5.00 for a blanket, it is donated and at least it is some money. Crazy! I am going to donate the blankets to Project Linus and the hats to the Union Gospel Mission. Shaking my head. Sad.


Well, I guess you could head straight to the needy children and have them passed out at church or school or soup kitchen etc. what unusual behavior. Hope they have new chairmen next year. We have a club member that is a school secretary and we give things to her, she knows who"lost" their scarf or mittens and we do not need to know who they are.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

shorty66 said:


> Well you know what the problem is "the committee" cant crochet or knit, jealousy as you have a good heart to donate to them, well it's their loss.


LOL, that is what I assumed, or don't appreciate those crafts for themselves. I will attend the sale as I am curious what they will be selling. I am sure I will find some items I will buy from someone and the money goes for a good cause.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

The only reason that I can imagine why they might not sell is if someone prices them way too high. If the price is right I feel very sure they would sell. I see peoples reaction to hand made items, and most people like and want them, especially people who can not do it themselves (which today is most people).


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> Picky people I would also find another way to donate. When I volunteered at a nursing home a group of ladies met there every so often to crochet. They donated a beautiful afghan and it got put in their storage shed! Just by chance I was talking to one of the ladies and she said they wouldn't donate anything again. Can you imagine?


Sad and rude.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Now that is a sweet thing to do. Never thought about the kids who lose things and they do all the time.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

painthoss said:


> I used to knit and crochet items for, and help staff the booth for, our institutional booth at a well-attended local craft fair. You couldn't sell that stuff unless it was for less than $5. Afghans and shawls never even got looked at. It was so discouraging and such a waste of time and resources that eventually nobody would volunteer to staff the booth, and now they sell the items in the cafeteria, where they do very well by including them in themed gift baskets that get raffled off for (you guessed it) $1 a chance.
> 
> I'm glad you found a worthwhile causeto donate your items to.


Our Club donates a harvest theme basket to a fund raiser for an adult group home. They raise a big garden and do the cooking and serve the public etc. chances are sold on each themed basket and ours made $151. Raffles do well here because most people will spend a $1-$5 when they do not want to purchase anything in the crafts dept.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

I hear what you're saying, judyr. Sadly, the saleability of an item has nothing to do with time, cost, or the size of the giver's heart. The purchaser likely doesn't know anything about any of those things.


judyr said:


> Sounds to me that the 2 party committee is not a crafty couple or they would have recognized the time involved and the cost of the yarn not to mention your big heart to donate such a large quantity of hand made goods. I would not even volunteer for that cause any more and give to the most wanted of charities. You have a good heart to do all this and it is a shame that that happened.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have had two people tell me that $30.00 for a baby cocoon is to high - tales 3 skeins of yarn at $4.00 a skein plus my time. Glad they didn't want one.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> Well, I guess you could head straight to the needy children and have them passed out at church or school or soup kitchen etc. what unusual behavior. Hope they have new chairmen next year. We have a club member that is a school secretary and we give things to her, she knows who"lost" their scarf or mittens and we do not need to know who they are.


That is terrific. I have a friend who volunteers in her church soup kitchen. I will see if she would like some. Great idea. I told Katie the same that I hope they have a different committee next year.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

K2P2 knitter said:


> A friend and I are participating in a craft fair this weekend. The committee had to see samples of what you would be selling, a pictured of our tent, yes tents are required, and a picture of how your display would be setup. A whole lot of hoops to jump through. Well we jumped through their hoops and received a vendor list this past Monday. What was to be a craft fair has turned into a junk sale to say the least. I'm sorry but an investment company, a company called Death Happens, a healthcare provider, a Tupperware dealer, a coin dealer, an antique dealer, does not belong at a "craft fair". If we could get our money back we would pull out.


Do not be discouraged. Think of it as you are the only one to have something unique and those who attend that were expecting the same as you will be glad to see they did not go in vain! We sell at a fair like that and it goes well. There are a few other crafters but we do different things. That sounds more like they should term it a wares fair, variety show.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

JoRae said:


> I am flabbergasted. I donated several blankets, lovey blankets, hats, baby sweaters and other pieces to ... raises money for Christmas for needy children ... the 2 person "committee" decided they don't want any knit or crochet because it just won't sell ... Crazy! I am going to donate the blankets to Project Linus ... Sad.


I'm also flabbergasted that the (very short-sighted) committee couldn't just forward those lovely warm garments and blankets to the organization raising money to give them directly to the families with kids who could actually wear or cuddle under them. 
A friend of mine has made Project Linus blankets for a long time and she is very happy with them. I'm so glad there are people who think of what is needed by others - especially those who have less and are more vulnerable.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> Our Club donates a harvest theme basket to a fund raiser for an adult group home. They raise a big garden and do the cooking and serve the public etc. chances are sold on each themed basket and ours made $151. Raffles do well here because most people will spend a $1-$5 when they do not want to purchase anything in the crafts dept.


I agree about raffles. One makes way more than people will pay for an item with a raffle. I suggested that they do a raffle of some items. You put a can by an item, people buy tickets and put the ticket in the can by the item they want to win. That gives them a choice of what they want and not have to take an item they don't want. It was a no, that won't work.?.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> I have had two people tell me that $30.00 for a baby cocoon is to high - tales 3 skeins of yarn at $4.00 a skein plus my time. Glad they didn't want one.


No kidding. Wow.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

JoRae said:


> I agree about raffles. One makes way more than people will pay for an item with a raffle. I suggested that they do a raffle of some items. You put a can by an item, people buy tickets and put the ticket in the can by the item they want to win. That gives them a choice of what they want and not have to take an item they don't want. It was a no, that won't work.?.


You have just run into someone not familiar with all aspects of making $ for charity! Hang in there, your goodness will be received and most appreciated by a deserving party.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Yarn Happy said:


> The only reason that I can imagine why they might not sell is if someone prices them way too high. If the price is right I feel very sure they would sell. I see peoples reaction to hand made items, and most people like and want them, especially people who can not do it themselves (which today is most people).


Yes, and I would not care what they priced them as long as they get something for them. I don't set prices when I donate that is up to them. I don't even suggest prices and will tell them the cost of materials if they want to know.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Again thank all of you like minded crafters. Some great ideas are coming of this too. Have a great day each and every one of you.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

K2P2 knitter said:


> A friend and I are participating in a craft fair this weekend. The committee had to see samples of what you would be selling, a pictured of our tent, yes tents are required, and a picture of how your display would be setup. A whole lot of hoops to jump through. Well we jumped through their hoops and received a vendor list this past Monday. What was to be a craft fair has turned into a junk sale to say the least. I'm sorry but an investment company, a company called Death Happens, a healthcare provider, a Tupperware dealer, a coin dealer, an antique dealer, does not belong at a "craft fair". If we could get our money back we would pull out.


I too have found that most of the Craft Fairs have become Vendor Sales. South Hill, Avon, Regal, Scensy and on and on. I rented a table at a sale this past weekend and was surrounded by vendors. However, my hand knitted items did very well and now I am knitting furiously to replenish my inventory. I have a table rented for a two day, strictly handmade craft sale next month.This sale has been held for several years by the local Police Association, is extremely well organized and has large attendance. There still is a market for handmade items.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

My hats go to the local school administration building. They know which schools are most in need. Another thing I do is make 3 mittens. One always seems to get lost.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Nanny's Knits said:


> I too have found that most of the Craft Fairs have become Vendor Sales. South Hill, Avon, Regal, Scensy and on and on. I rented a table at a sale this past weekend and was surrounded by vendors. However, my hand knitted items did very well and now I am knitting furiously to replenish my inventory. I have a table rented for a two day, strictly handmade craft sale next month.This sale has been held for several years by the local Police Association, is extremely well organized and has large attendance. There still is a market for handmade items.


I, too, think there is still a market for handmade items. My SIL and I are going together on a table space at a local craft bazaar this coming weekend. I have concentrated on making things that I know will sell like the ever popular headbands and fingerless gloves. I have also found that anything I make in the Sea Hawk colors sells very quickly. I have made quite a few flower clips in the Sea Hawk colors and I bet they will all sell. I bowl on a seniors bowling league and have sold several headbands to ladies there. In fact, one of the ladies I sold a headband was wearing it at bowling yesterday. Here, near Seattle, everywhere you go you see the Sea Hawk shirts being worn and the navy blue, bright green colors in scarves, etc. I am making a bet with myself that not one item that I have made in those colors will be left after the two day sale this weekend.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

JoRae said:


> Thanks everyone. They have a large area so room is not a problem. They might not like hand knit or crocheted items themselves so don't think others do. Their loss and yes the other charities will welcome them.


I'm wondering if they were just being 'snooty' because it's like you said, 'they might not like hand knit or crocheted items themselves'. There are people like that out there who consider hand made items as 'too homemade' & not up to their personal standards. It seems rather condescending IMO.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a pack of snobs. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

What, people go crazy for hand knitted things, especially at craft fairs. Thats made me quite angry and I'm sorry you went to all that effort to be rebuffed!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

st1tch said:


> What, people go crazy for hand knitted things, especially at craft fairs. Thats made me quite angry and I'm sorry you went to all that effort to be rebuffed!


Thank you. I let it go and I have other places that want items but Katie was so upset. I feel bad for her. It even made her cry she was so angry. She bought 2 of the sweaters I made for grands and is donating the money to the cause. She is the sweetest most giving person and the cause is at heart.


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Been there, done that...its a world wide prob at Craft Fairs. Where I live they actually have a committee to check all the items before accepting you as a stall holder!
Have had many cancer hats, premmie beanies etc refused by hospitals etc so I no longer bother I just make and give away to people I think may appreciate things.
I'm sorry for you and your friends efforts being refused, don't be disheartened as there are many needy people out there as have been suggested in previous postings.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I have never been to one of the craft fairs, but others have told me that they could not get knitted dishcloths because they sold out so quickly.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

JoRae said:


> Thanks everyone. They have a large area so room is not a problem. They might not like hand knit or crocheted items themselves so don't think others do. Their loss and yes the other charities will welcome them.


Custer's as you would know has no needlework I have seen for many years and includes ID and MT so why would these selectors be any different. They are merely going by business data and it is sadly true many knit and crocheted items have taken the bullet. Why? Too many make a profit quick schemes on the creators parts like the sashay ruffled scarves. You liking knitted and crocheted blankets has nothing to do with real sales numbers. Last baby shower I attended in the Valley had not one baby blanket of any sort. Would be like me setting up a booth with tons of lace snoods and coordinating bejeweled bobby/hair pins and wondering why no one is buying. When making plans for the community consumption do not go the way of Marie and assume they all want to eat cake (hand decorated with the finest of workmanship that even Wilton could not duplicate).


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

disgo said:


> Custer's as you would know has no needlework I have seen for many years and includes ID and MT so why would these selectors be any different. They are merely going by business data and it is sadly true many knit and crocheted items have taken the bullet. Why? Too many make a profit quick schemes on the creators parts like the sashay ruffled scarves. You liking knitted and crocheted blankets has nothing to do with real sales numbers. Last baby shower I attended in the Valley had not one baby blanket of any sort. Would be like me setting up a booth with tons of lace snoods and coordinating bejeweled bobby/hair pins and wondering why no one is buying. When making plans for the community consumption do not go the way
> of Marie and assume they all want to eat cake (hand decorated with the finest of workmanship that even Wilton could not duplicate).


Thank you for your take on the subject. I have read many of your posts and know your experience. I have not attended the Custer's sales. I see your point about market research. And yes, I know many set up and wonder why things aren't selling. As I said I will be giving my items to Linus and the shelters. I will mention to Katie what you pointed out. Love your analogy.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> I share your disbelief. I remember one year, there was a Make One, Give One, for hats being given to Africa, since they have a very high mortality rates in newborns. I knitted over 65 hats! I was so proud.
> 
> When the time came to donate, I was "informed" that they wanted only ONE HAT and a letter to President Obama, requesting that he "allocate more $$$" to be given to Third World countries!! WHAT???? What about those other babies????
> 
> ...


That is really sad, it amazes me they didn't want your beautiful hats. Do their knitters do something special that they couldn't add yours to be donated.
I know our local hospitals are always so thankful for any donations.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Airy Fairy said:


> Been there, done that...its a world wide prob at Craft Fairs. Where I live they actually have a committee to check all the items before accepting you as a stall holder!
> Have had many cancer hats, premmie beanies etc refused by hospitals etc so I no longer bother I just make and give away to people I think may appreciate things.
> I'm sorry for you and your friends efforts being refused, don't be disheartened as there are many needy people out there as have been suggested in previous postings.


The bazaar where my SIL and I are going to be vendors wanted to have pictures of what we were selling. When they saw the pictures of our hand made items, they said that is exactly what they wanted. I am sure my headbands and fingerless gloves will be a big hit. I have already sold a few to people on my bowling league. There are people out there that love hand made items, and those are the people who usually attend the bazaars.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Airy Fairy said:


> Been there, done that...its a world wide prob at Craft Fairs. Where I live they actually have a committee to check all the items before accepting you as a stall holder!
> Have had many cancer hats, premmie beanies etc refused by hospitals etc so I no longer bother I just make and give away to people I think may appreciate things.
> I'm sorry for you and your friends efforts being refused, don't be disheartened as there are many needy people out there as have been suggested in previous postings.


I think you've found a good solution. Sometimes it's hard to connect with the "right" people when donating, so I look for people I see in my own life who are in need of being given a gift. Once I began looking around, I found quite a few and still do. It works for me, too, so I'm glad you took the time to post and let others know.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I think you are lucky you found out before they received the hand knits and now you are able to make sure they go to someone who will appreciate them. Hope you find a suitable place for them.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I have never heard of anything so stupid. What planet ar these people on?


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I can't believe it!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Very discouraging ...........I have come across this problem too.
It seems no matter how much love or effort or money You put into the items some places do not appreciate them. Last year I tried to donate hats to The Salvation Army for them to give to homeless folks. They said they would put then in a 50cent a piece bin in their store. I said no thanks I want them to go to folks in need for nothing not those who are just trolling for bargains. So I took them to a local shelter for battered women & children. They were happy to get them. I called our City Offices for a list of charities for the needy No one knew of any of them that wanted hats. So I'm wondering if I should even bother ( other than the one place that welcomed them )


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Sorry you had such a disagreeable experience. However, in the end you found two worthwhile charities to receive your lovely items. We have over 200 babies born each month at the local hospital and they take every infant hat they can get. Adult hats go to merchant Mariners or the local homeless services organization. 

Your efforts will be appreciated by all those needy children,


----------



## snowmannut (Apr 17, 2014)

unbelievable


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Airy Fairy said:


> Been there, done that...its a world wide prob at Craft Fairs. Where I live they actually have a committee to check all the items before accepting you as a stall holder!
> Have had many cancer hats, premmie beanies etc refused by hospitals etc so I no longer bother I just make and give away to people I think may appreciate things.
> I'm sorry for you and your friends efforts being refused, don't be disheartened as there are many needy people out there as have been suggested in previous postings.


I made a dozen trauma teddies tor the Red Cross from a pattern they issued, when my friend rang the head office to find out where they could be dropped off, she was told they didn't need them any more. They went to Mission Without Borders instead.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Though I knit,rochet and sew myself, I make a point of buying hand crafted items at charity sales, for I hate to see beautiful work going unappreciated. I often give the items as gifts, or r-edonate them where I know they will be used. The knitted hats and mittens are always welcomed at shelters for the homeless or families in distress.

It is very disheartening to put a lot of time and love into a fine item and then be told that it does not meet some arbtitrary criterion set by those for whom the gift was not intended.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

That's very sad....they were very ungrateful . I would find a charity that would be more grateful 
Those blankets could also go to an animal shelter for the puppies


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't waste your energy getting upset about the small stuff. It sounds as though you have an alternative plan that's just as good.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

That's "literally" looking a gift horse in the mouth...You would think that they would be thinking of the good that would have come of it..even if they didn't sell, donate them to worthy charities that could have used them..Whom ever is the head needs to rethink, as word of mouth spreads..Next time around they may be literally begging for items to sell.


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

Please.....we love handmade items here in NYC.....I bet if you came here you could get a pretty penny for them!!!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

kittykatzmom said:


> Picky people I would also find another way to donate. When I volunteered at a nursing home a group of ladies met there every so often to crochet. They donated a beautiful afghan and it got put in their storage shed! Just by chance I was talking to one of the ladies and she said they wouldn't donate anything again. Can you imagine?


An afghan in a nursing home might be a hazard for the patients. Their feet could become tangled in it so they fall. But they surely could have found a use for it-- maybe raffle it off as a fund raiser???


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

How sad for you....I truly do NOT understand the way SO many people "think" in today's world! My dear friend does many various handcrafts and actually begins in January for the craft shows during the fall/holidays. Although, they too, can be "fussy", she does quite well. I have found that selling our handcrafts--well, difficult. I have chosen to knit for others (chemo hats, etc.), but, if someone requests me to knit for them, I do charge $10 for a hat or scarf, $20 for a baby sweater--this will at least give me $$ to buy more yarn. Your donations to a worthy charity will be quite rewarding and heartwarming. But, regret anyone has to be "put down" for offering their love and time to help raise funds. It is a sad world!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Please don't stop knitting and crocheting for charity. There are hospitals, treatment centers, homeless shelters, etc., that will be glad to accept your donations. It is true that such items do not sell that well at craft fairs and flea markets. Best to donate them directly to those who need and want them. With a harsh winter ahead predicted, your work will be needed and appreciated.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> An afghan in a nursing home might be a hazard for the patients. Their feet could become tangled in it so they fall. But they surely could have found a use for it-- maybe raffle it off as a fund raiser???


Our local nursing homes accept and appreciate hand crocheted and knitted afghans, lapghans, shawls, blankets for their patients. Most require that they be made with synthetic yarns that launder well. There is a great demand for wheelchair shawls...patterns online. They open in the front, are shaped to stay on the shoulders for warmth and they give the medical staff easy access for tests and treatments.


----------



## Lizmossstitch (Oct 1, 2015)

I agree with those who wrote that the things may not sell .People are used to going to Walmart and buying real junk made in China ,they can get it for next to nothing .I used to do fairs and do very well with my recycled and knitted items ,no more .The last fair I did was last Nov ,I came home with 30 dollars over and above what I paid for the table !! 
I have a suitcase full of inventory and I may try to sell it at a Yard Sale outside the building where I live .
We had Open Studios here recently ,I went to look at ideas ,there were so many stalls with altered clothes ,cut up and put back together clothes ,I didn't see one person spending money .


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Many years ago I helped with the organisation of a dog rescue charity. Once a year we linked up with the local cat rescue charity and had an outdoor summer sale. It was the usual book stall, knitted/crocheted items, bric a brac etc. but always raised quite a sum. 

A lady who adopted one of our rescue dogs offered to knit for our stall. She knitted the most beautiful clown which must have taken a considerable time. My friend who ran the stall priced the item at £10 (and felt that was too cheap!) because she could see how much work had gone into the clown. The item didn't sell and sat there on the stall. The lady who had knitted the clown visited the sale. When she saw the clown was still unsold she said "I don't mind - try and get £5 for it, if not try for £2. I knitted it to raise money, I enjoyed knitting it and I used all the odds and ends of wool I had." We thought that incredibly generous of her.

The clown eventually sold for £2! So that's what we had to do at other sales - keep the prices low. But money was raised and that's what counted. We were a small charity but homed on average two dogs per week and were able to afford kennels for other dogs awaiting forever homes.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

That's silly. Something is still more than nothing.


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

You Know the same thing has happened to me. But it was done for relatives and they look at you like you are insulting them with such a paltry gift, Not knowing some things take a whole lot of time to make. So I knit for my husband and dear daughter Period. Never again!!


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

hobbyknit said:


> You Know the same thing has happened to me. But it was done for relatives and they look at you like you are insulting them with such a paltry gift, Not knowing some things take a whole lot of time to make. So I knit for my husband and dear daughter Period. Never again!!


I know the feeling. I knit a baby blanket for my grand daughter but my DIL didn't want anything "homemade" so she threw it away!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Unbelievable.... They should graciously accept goods and put them out for sale. Would not donate to them in the future !!!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I know the feeling. I knit a baby blanket for my grand daughter but my DIL didn't want anything "homemade" so she threw it away!


Terrible!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Huh, that is the craziest thing I have ever heard. I live in Nebraska and go to craft sales all the time. The majority of the craft items are knitted or crocheted. I have donated knitted items for charity auctions and they have never been turned down and they always sell.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

:-( :-( :-( Sometimes the ignorant get elected too. Too bad we can't send all the stupid people to controlled isolation where they won't cause any hurt feelings let alone mean mistakes. I'm glad you gave your beautiful gifts to a group that will use them. Thank you for your charity. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

JoRae said:


> I am flabbergasted. I donated several blankets, lovey blankets, hats, baby sweaters and other pieces to a friend for their annual craft fair. It raises money for Christmas for needy children. My friend had over a hundred knitted dish cloths as well as hand knit blankets to donate. The 2 person "committee" decided they don't want any knit or crochet because it just won't sell. WHAT! I don't care if they get $5.00 for a blanket, it is donated and at least it is some money. Crazy! I am going to donate the blankets to Project Linus and the hats to the Union Gospel Mission. Shaking my head. Sad.


I am sure there are many, many places that will accept your donations and beg for more. I donate to the local Salvation Army Christmas Assistance program. Any church having a fund raiser. Several local yearly Silent Auctions one run by the local Charter School and another by the local Outreach program. I donate to the local Finders Keepers Store where they sell donated items New or Used at minimal prices and the money goes back into the Outreach program. I donate to Veterans programs and there are many and you can find the top 10 listed here. http://www.cnbc.com/2014/11/14/top-10-charities-that-support-veterans.html

I am on a fixed income so I donate in my local area where I can drop off and not have to pay any shipping. I just let the programs distribute the items.
I also save any tiny amount of leftover yarn too small for anything else, wind it into a big ball, use it to crochet cage mats and donate them to my local animal hospital/shelter. Keeping all that scarp out of the land fill.

I would have to question the intentions of anyone who turned down quality, hand crafted, items of any type for a fund raiser.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

mombr4 - please check out the web site for http://mamashealth.com/preciouspreemie. I donate to them regularly.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Grannie Sandy said:


> :-( :-( :-( Sometimes the ignorant get elected too. Too bad we can't send all the stupid people to controlled isolation where they won't cause any hurt feelings let alone mean mistakes. I'm glad you gave your beautiful gifts to a group that will use them. Thank you for your charity. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And, oh so many of these "ignorant" and egotistical people are actually running for office--Hillary and Donald, just to name the worst! God help us if either of them become president--we'll just go further down--if that's even possible after the mess Obama has gotten us into : :thumbdown:


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

How sad.... :evil:


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

So sad, just as you said someone else will benefit. I feel people are so used to buying items "Made in China" very cheap they do not know what "hand made" really means. Keep on knitting


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Most craft fairs look for hand knitted and crocheted items. This "committee" must be very inexperienced.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

You can also donate baby blankets to hospitals. They always need the baby blankets. They r very appreciative


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

You can also donate baby blankets to hospitals. They always need the baby blankets. They r very appreciative


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

That's insane..i'm going into a craft sale at a church and they are very picky and were thrilled to be getting hand knitted AG doll clothes..I also had to submit pics for aporoval


----------



## camy_o (May 20, 2015)

I don't understand their attitude and would feel hurt if my hand made items were turned away. I used to knit baby sweaters for a group called "Caring Pregnancy" and they were very appreciative. This agency helped expectant mothers learn how to care for a baby,nutritian and health and if regularly attended could "shop" for baby things(quilts,blankets,hats,sweaters)in an adjoining room stocked with donated items. If there is an agency similar to this I'm sure your hand knits would find a welcome.


----------



## Snooper's Ma (Jun 5, 2011)

Amazing and eye opening. How can these so-called "charitable" people deny anything that would bring money to their group! I think I would question what they were doing with the money they did get and if it did get to the actual charity. Sounds more self serving than helpful.


----------



## Snooper's Ma (Jun 5, 2011)

I donated a large yarn stash to a place that helps low income women learn how to get better paying jobs and deal with their difficulties. They make things and sell them to help out. I got the most wonderful thank you embellished with knitted and crocheted decorations that were absolutely amazing and unique. That card was more than worth what little I gave. Look for reputable worthwhile places and ask if they will accept what you want to donate. That card will stay with me forever and is worth tons more than the yarn I gave them.


----------



## Gerrie Pennock (Jan 29, 2014)

I am so sorry. But the local ASPA always needs blankets if you need to donate.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I would fined out who is running the craft charity drive and let them know what these two are doing.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

impatient knitter said:


> Then I tried to donate them to several different hospitals for _their_ newborns, and I was told, "We don't need your donations. We have our OWN knitters."


That's crazy. I wonder if the person you talked to didn't have a clue. I make comfort shawls for an organization here and there is a group that meets a couple times a month to work on them. However they also gratefully take from outsiders too. But one of the times I was trying to get information I was told that they had a group.. I had to research on the internet and find the actual coordinator to get the right answer.


----------



## Baker Bear (Mar 3, 2011)

Consider your local Veteran's home, hospital or even Hospice as they are always open to hand made gifts from the heart. God Bless you for your work.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

JoRae said:


> Thank you for your take on the subject. I have read many of your posts and know your experience. I have not attended the Custer's sales. I see your point about market research. And yes, I know many set up and wonder why things aren't selling. As I said I will be giving my items to Linus and the shelters. I will mention to Katie what you pointed out. Love your analogy.


You are most welcome neighbor as that is what we are here for. I got my background in the Puget Sound when all the craft fairs were beginning and watched them grow and change. Many of my craft friends had stands in the OLD Pike Street Market and had to compete against the bong pipe makers and tie dye sorts. It was a real battle then and even cut throat and deadly but most people never knew. Back then even appearing on First Ave. to get in to the Market was like asking to be mugged or killed.

Not sure where in ID you reside but we all know you are all coming to the reality of the modern world that is spinning out of control.

Do your research as well into your causes and not depend on their web site claims. Your friend might find the church bazaars more her speed and I have a friend that is a regular at hers where she is constantly selling all her hot pads/coasters/pot holders that showed me her method of double fabric crochet that is all secured as you work along. Thus dense fabric without the need for heat liners etc. which run up production costs. One thing I did learn from taking the Small Business Administration Course was that there is more to doing business then people realize--biggest being you need to think like a business person in the first place and just not make cute things you enjoy doing. There is a market niche for those that do like that form of business. You get a separate phone number (now days smart phone) that makes arrangements/contracts/payment plans and most importantly pick up (since many ordinances will not allow home service--a good thing after all the thefts and burglaries I went through doing a home based business). They need to make an appointment time with strict limitations so as not to waste yours where they pick their items up and with the payment apps on the smart phones all can be handled instantly with your money in your designated account (never your personal accounts).


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

oh my --- this is awful how so many have you have been treated : (

well, one suggestion to many of you:
check online to see which charities are in need and WANT knit/crochet baby hats & outfits, need blankets for children in all kinds of places [incl. here in U.S.], scarfs & hats for children thru adults.

Perhaps you just wanted to knit/donate locally - if so, then call around and see who might want/need them - hospitals, around Christmas time check with Salvation Army, etc.

I have knit for several charities that I found online - unsure if I can post them here - if I find out it's okay, I will come back and post

ps-- At craft fairs - and there are a lot of them, from now thru the holidays - vendors need to mark up their merchandise to get a profit - 
but when donating the monies to a charity, I don't see their problem - what a shame


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

JoRae said:


> I am flabbergasted. I donated several blankets, lovey blankets, hats, baby sweaters and other pieces to a friend for their annual craft fair. It raises money for Christmas for needy children. My friend had over a hundred knitted dish cloths as well as hand knit blankets to donate. The 2 person "committee" decided they don't want any knit or crochet because it just won't sell. WHAT! I don't care if they get $5.00 for a blanket, it is donated and at least it is some money. Crazy! I am going to donate the blankets to Project Linus and the hats to the Union Gospel Mission. Shaking my head. Sad.


God Bless you for trying, I'm sure they will be appreciated when they are donated the second time. Some people's standards AND OR OPINIONS seem to ruin things for eveyone! I'm glad you overcame it!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

A craft fair isn't a craft fair without hand knit and crochet items!


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Mollie said:


> A craft fair isn't a craft fair without hand knit and crochet items!


 :thumbup: 
For sure!


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

The craft club I attend used to have a stall at any craft fairs in the vicinity. They were paying more for the tables than they were getting in return and have stopped going to the trouble. I had a number of items that I had made, sold only one, and the others were returned to me. I have given them away to people I know, except for a few hats and scarves which I am taking to the city to give to people who might need them. I shan't bother to make such things again, just items for my own family if they ask. Pity, but there it is.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I know the feeling. I knit a baby blanket for my grand daughter but my DIL didn't want anything "homemade" so she threw it away!


Ouch! I have a niece who displayed the afghan and quilt I made for her baby but never used either. At least she did not throw them away.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

hobbyknit said:


> You Know the same thing has happened to me. But it was done for relatives and they look at you like you are insulting them with such a paltry gift, Not knowing some things take a whole lot of time to make. So I knit for my husband and dear daughter Period. Never again!!


That has to hurt more when made for specific people. Most of my family does not appreciate hand made. But my baby afghans are usually well received.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Doris Ann
Lovely of you. Such a sweet picture of your fur baby. Thank you.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Strange. I sell lots of knit and crochet items at the local craft fairs where I show. Glad your lovely items are finding a good home elsewhere.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

K2P2 knitter said:


> A friend and I are participating in a craft fair this weekend. The committee had to see samples of what you would be selling, a pictured of our tent, yes tents are required, and a picture of how your display would be setup. A whole lot of hoops to jump through. Well we jumped through their hoops and received a vendor list this past Monday. What was to be a craft fair has turned into a junk sale to say the least. I'm sorry but an investment company, a company called Death Happens, a healthcare provider, a Tupperware dealer, a coin dealer, an antique dealer, does not belong at a "craft fair". If we could get our money back we would pull out.


I totally agree. If I go to a craft show, I want to see hand made crafts---not Tupperware, Mary Kay cosmetics and stuff ordered from Oriental Trading company. I just walk by those tables without looking. And I love seeing crocheted and knitting stuff--esp since I don't seem to have the patience to knit (takes me forever!). So when I see the knitted washcloths, I always get a dozen for me and some to use as a gift for my best friend who likes them too. I totally disagree when someone says crochet/knit won't sell.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

What a shame!

And I'm so proud of you for not wasting any of your time or emotional energy having hurt feelings. That 2 person committee isn't worth it!

"Shake it off and step up" (if that isn't clear, I can retell the story of the mule stuck in the pit.)


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

"Craft Fair" then what is it they are selling ?


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

disgo
I thought we might be neighbors. I am near Spokane. Have been to Seattle many times as I have family there. Passed through in younger years. Hubby was in USCG and we lived near Port Angelas at one time. I have been to Pike Street Market many times too. Interesting the start of it. Have walked First Street and it is still disturbing today must have been down right scary years ago. A recent trip this past Spring found us sitting near a drug deal going on near the market. Quietly left the area.

I definitely will do research. I know some of our local places well enough to know where things go. I just thought the cause for my friend was a great place to donate. 

I did have a small home business when I was younger. I went to my customers though so never had to worry about them coming to my home. Didn't have cell phones then. I also did production sewing for a couple of other small local businesses. Mostly by the piece. Worked out well for me as I cared for my mom at the time.

Again thanks for the info. Your posts are always interesting and informative.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry you put all the work into helping out only to have your items refused. But, I'm so happy you are donating them where they will be appreciated. I do have to say, that very often, handmade things don't sell. However, they had no way of knowing what would or wouldn't be purchased and should have taken the goods and returned to you those items left unsold.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> God Bless you for trying, I'm sure they will be appreciated when they are donated the second time. Some people's standards AND OR OPINIONS seem to ruin things for eveyone! I'm glad you overcame it!


Thanks. Lots of places that need/want the donations.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

riversong200 said:


> Strange. I sell lots of knit and crochet items at the local craft fairs where I show. Glad your lovely items are finding a good home elsewhere.


I see you are a neighbor. I agree many do well. Katie's speciality is dish cloths and they have always sold out at the same sales before. New people running it this year. Their loss. I will donate money though as it is a really great cause.
Thank you.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Every year our town has what is called Christmas Market - it is an outside affair with little houses (snce it is outdoors) set up selling all handmade items including knitted hats, gloves, shawls, scarves etc. These are made from mostly alpaca which I didn't know until I asked. Many 'city folks' come and turn up their noses at the prices (they sell for $500 for a shawl to $20.00 for mitts) the wool is sooooo soft love it!! Sadly these people rather shop at Walmart and get a $2.00 pair of mitts. We have one yarn store and she is about 70 miles from here and then the cost of the wool would not make the trip worthwhile, so I have to stick to my mom's old stash but beautiful yarn. Yes, I go to the craft fair - there is also jewellery, ceramics available) not to mention yummy European sausages. They open every weekend during the month of December. Hubby has worked there for the past 5 years (voluteer) as security, as well as putting up the huts. There are outdoor fireplaces and sleigh rides (with horses!!) At night the various choirs are out and if it isn't -30 F then there is even square dancing (with big boots and all!) . I just think people don't appreciate the beautiful crafts that are available. They have been very successful in the past 5 years and it has grown to more and more stalls than ever. I really wish there were more craft fairs in the churches but sadly, they have been closed and abandoned.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

jersgran said:


> mombr4 - please check out the web site for http://mamashealth.com/preciouspreemie. I donate to them regularly.


I got an error message saying the website didn't exist.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

that is appalling, especially with your generosity of effort and flexible low prices. I'd definitely not deal with them again, or maybe find out what group they're raising the money for and give the blankets directly to the children through them. Frankly, I'd make it known to the Executive Director of the charity (who hopefully wasn't on that committee) that people are turning down your donations. I don't think the Board would be happy about that.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

sorry dragonfly. just google "preemie project.com" and it will come up


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for your support and taking time to post.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

that is what I go to all the fairs for, not for the junk they get that are not handmade and try to pass them off as handmade. Just find a church or somewhere that will sell them and donate the money to a good cause. Their loss.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't understand their thoughts about your items.... it is a CRAFT fair! Try not to take it personally, as they are obviously people that don't GET IT... You have found the solution in other organizations. Blessings to you...


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Crazy!!!


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

I live in an area that is 70% retired folks. There are many craft fairs every year but near as I can see, knitted and crocheted items do not sell. (This is southern CA, where we don't do winter) I'd love to donate knitted things, but even the hospitals don't accept any more, as they are flooded with donations! There are just too many of us crafty people, I guess.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

On the upside,I was in a waiting room in Drs office knitting a scarf. Many people commented on how beautiful,but the height was when 3 teens said, "how cool is that ? To make real clothes, instead of that junk we buy in malls !"
Made my day.
And when I substitute in High Schools,students often are wistful and express how they wish they could knit.
I encourage them,as many are stressed out around being tested so frequently,and could use something that has meaning in their daily lives.


----------



## Susan Kline (Jul 16, 2015)

For Impatient Knitter: our knit and crochet group donates many items to many institutions. We haven't run into a hospital that didn't want baby hats. Have you asked at other hospitals? 
We were donating to a local family shelter for a while, but had items turned down once too often and stopped. I sewed some children's outfits and was stopped right in the entry and told they didn't need any more clothing. When I stressed that these were new clothes, the receptionist checked with staff and the donations were gladly accepted. Sometimes one hand doesn't know what the other is doing!


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

hellokittyangel said:


> I feel for you but.... they're probably right. I've been to tons of fairs, and hand made items just don't sell. They might have limited space and prefer to fill it up with "sure buys".


I beg to differ...I sold at craft shows for 17 years. My lowest sales were in the $200-300 range. My highest one day sales total was just over 
$1, 200.00!! Yes, 12 hundred.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Well that's one craft fair I would protest. That is why I only donate to charities I check out myself.

Fiona. &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## Hellelnm (Nov 1, 2014)

Pretty poor show, Here in South Africa we do a lot for charity, have lots of craft fairs here, and never a bit of problem. I knitted beanie hats, scarves and blankets to donate to the under privileged. Also knitted 6 little vests for the premier in our local state hospitals.
Can't understand how pugnacious some folks are.


----------



## Hellelnm (Nov 1, 2014)

Sorry premature babies


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Once, my knitting group knitted 50+ toys for a very well known Children's Hospital, made the donation and never received a thank you or even an acknowledgment for them. That represented lots of money for supplies, not to mention the time spent making these toys. Oh well, we quickly learned to make items for charities that will really appreciate them.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I think our knitting and crocheting skills are looked at as just a useful hobby and not as something special. It's a skill many people could learn if they took the time. It just isn't valued so our products aren't valued. The only people who seem to want anything I make are people who think I should buy the yarn and knit something for them for free. They act like they are doing me a favor by asking. I don't do nearly as much knitting as I used to and this is one of the main reasons.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

K2P2 knitter said:


> A friend and I are participating in a craft fair this weekend. The committee had to see samples of what you would be selling, a pictured of our tent, yes tents are required, and a picture of how your display would be setup. A whole lot of hoops to jump through. Well we jumped through their hoops and received a vendor list this past Monday. What was to be a craft fair has turned into a junk sale to say the least. I'm sorry but an investment company, a company called Death Happens, a healthcare provider, a Tupperware dealer, a coin dealer, an antique dealer, does not belong at a "craft fair". If we could get our money back we would pull out.


Good grief! That is definitely not a craft fair! After all the hoops you jumped through! Too bad you can't get your money back.


----------



## CopperEagle (Dec 10, 2013)

My crafting partner and I actually sell at craft fairs to make money. Every thing we sell is handmade and expertly done. Sadly, this year, items are not selling as well. We, too, are seeing craft fairs that now include "vendors" so our handmade items are competing with professional sales organizations like Avon, Scentsy, Tastefully Simple, etc. It is very discouraging but we are viewing this as a fad and hope the trend changes back to an appreciation for handmade. We have learned to avoid anything that also includes a flea market. Not the type of customers who want to pay for homemade. We also try to find fiber fairs as the customers are more excited for handmade then factory made/mass produced.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

scottishlass said:


> Very discouraging ...........I have come across this problem too.
> It seems no matter how much love or effort or money You put into the items some places do not appreciate them. Last year I tried to donate hats to The Salvation Army for them to give to homeless folks. They said they would put then in a 50cent a piece bin in their store. I said no thanks I want them to go to folks in need for nothing not those who are just trolling for bargains. So I took them to a local shelter for battered women & children. They were happy to get them. I called our City Offices for a list of charities for the needy No one knew of any of them that wanted hats. So I'm wondering if I should even bother ( other than the one place that welcomed them )


My daughter has been looming hats for quite a few years to donate. She has loomed over 2,000 hats. She has donated them through our church that sent them to various places in the world. She has donated them to a local rescue mission. World Vision took one batch of her hats, but didn't want more. She always has a hat and scarf set with her and when she sees a homeless person, she hands them a set. One of the people at a store where we shop was going to China and he took a bunch of her hats with him for needy people there. She donated a bunch to my SIL's clown organization. She has found all kinds of places to donate her hats. Because of all the looming, she had to have trigger thumb surgery on both her thumbs and now she has developed carpal tunnel in one of her wrists. After this year, she is going to have to quit looming.


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

I find that very sad. Most hospitals really need these things, especially for premies (sp?). The only thing that all knitters should Know is that the yarn must be acrylic. It will need to withstand the hospital laundry.

Check larger hospitals in poorer areas. I'm sure they would want them. You could knit a bunch of stuff and the drive to the hospital once or twice a year and give them your goodies.

When I make my hats and sweaters I pray as I knit and each piece is filled with prayer and good thoughts for the baby that will wear it.

Good luck.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> Our Club donates a harvest theme basket to a fund raiser for an adult group home. They raise a big garden and do the cooking and serve the public etc. chances are sold on each themed basket and ours made $151. Raffles do well here because most people will spend a $1-$5 when they do not want to purchase anything in the crafts dept.


My church ladies group used to make good money by selling raffle tickets to any large item (like an afghan) that was donated to our charity craft fair. Smaller knitted and crochet items such as hats and baby items always sold well, and that was here in Florida. Items were often purchased as gifts for northern relatives.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

They don't know what they are talking about. There is nothing better than handmade gifts. Give them to charities who appreciate them. Don't give up on the babies because the adults are jerks.


----------



## knitsenuf (Jun 12, 2011)

Such a shame, but good for you for giving where it is needed


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

People donate, contribute, volunteer and yet are told it's not good enough, or its the wrong kind of thing etc. What happen to helping people, charity, and things from the heart? Has this world become all about designer clothes and status symbols!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Another almost neighbor here, on the other side of Spokane. I can see afghans not selling as people are very particular about home furnishing colors, but baby items and wash cloths? I just don't see it. I knit plain garter stitch dish cloths as a fund raiser for our local scout troop. The person in charge of fund raising tells me they sell out almost immediately. I haven't made any recently, but baby hats (term and newborn) have been gratefully accepted by Spokane hospitals. I believe that there is a market for your items, you just had the wrong venue. Has the craft sale you intended your items for been held? It would be interesting to go and see what the committee considered appropriate.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

KateLyn11 said:


> Another almost neighbor here, on the other side of Spokane. I can see afghans not selling as people are very particular about home furnishing colors, but baby items and wash cloths? I just don't see it. I knit plain garter stitch dish cloths as a fund raiser for our local scout troop. The person in charge of fund raising tells me they sell out almost immediately. I haven't made any recently, but baby hats (term and newborn) have been gratefully accepted by Spokane hospitals. I believe that there is a market for your items, you just had the wrong venue. Has the craft sale you intended your items for been held? It would be interesting to go and see what the committee considered appropriate.


Hello neighbor. Thank you. No the fair is next month. Katie and I will go. I'm sure there will be some things I will buy as it is a good cause. Might innocently ask if they have any knit or crochet items. 😉 Katie has always given knit dish cloths and they have always sold. New people running it this year though.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Perhaps a glimpse at the other side is worthwhile...I was talking to a person from a trust that provides for cancer patients. Each year they have a different theme for donated craft. One year it was chemo hats. They had many beautifully knitted hats donated, but unfortunately the greater portion of them were too small for adults but did fit children. 

So whilst most appreciative of the donated items, the charity was not in a position to provide many hats for adults.

Another comment on afghans came from someone who spent a great deal of time knitting a stunning afghan for herself. But she found it was too heavy and she never did use it for its planned purpose. 

I am not suggesting these considerations were part of the 2-person committee referred to in the original post in this topic, but these types of issues may account for some of the other disappointments from people who have spent time and money crafting items for charity only to find them not accepted or simply put aside and not used.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

dragonswing said:


> I got an error message saying the website didn't exist.


it is because the "end of sentence" period got into the URL. here you go http://mamashealth.com/preciouspreemie/


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

What a shocking way to reject gifts intended as a charitable contribution. My charitable knitting effort goes to making crib blankets for my church's orphanage. They are welcome and I found that each blanket stays with the child as their personal comforter. So I am bound to keep making them, using up my scraps and any spare yarn I find that will go toward me mentally hugging and praying for the recipient using my 'hug rug'.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, that's the limit! I would contact the newspaper, a reporter, or go over their head! That is ridiculous!


----------



## Jko (Sep 24, 2015)

That is just not right.....sorry you had that experience!


----------



## can (Jun 16, 2014)

God bless you for your kind spirit and the work you did making each item. We in this knitting/crocheting world of ours know your soul and kindness. You will be blessed. We know your spirit and so does our Lord. We all send our love and friendship to you. You have touched our hearts and the hearts of the recipients of the gifts you made. God bless and keep you.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

kittykatzmom said:


> I have had two people tell me that $30.00 for a baby cocoon is to high - tales 3 skeins of yarn at $4.00 a skein plus my time. Glad they didn't want one.


I sent my DIL a box of baby things, blankets, booties, hats at her request and she called me to tell me that $30 for a baby blanket was too high and she was going to adjust it. Adjust it to what she didn't say. Glad to tell you that she got sick the day of the fair and never got to sell any of my things. Of course, she didn't send them back to me either, had to pick them up when I went up there for vacation this year. They will be sent to my favorite charity which accepts as many things as I can make and as it's where its cold, I know they will be used. She knows not to ask me again.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

momskii said:


> I sent my DIL a box of baby things, blankets, booties, hats at her request and she called me to tell me that $30 for a baby blanket was too high and she was going to adjust it. Adjust it to what she didn't say. Glad to tell you that she got sick the day of the fair and never got to sell any of my things. Of course, she didn't send them back to me either, had to pick them up when I went up there for vacation this year. They will be sent to my favorite charity which accepts as many things as I can make and as it's where its cold, I know they will be used. She knows not to ask me again.


I am selling my fleece baby blankets with the crochet edge for $35.00. If I were to crochet one, I would charge at least $35.00. I don't think your DIL has a clue how long it takes to make a baby blanket and then there is the cost of the yarn. I think she needs a wake up call.


----------



## cheryl gerich (Apr 12, 2014)

i cant imagine knit or crocheted items not selling at a craft fair especially a Christmas craft fair. people come all over the cleveland area to visit our craft fairs. i hope that woman sees this and changes her mind.


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

impatient knitter said:


> I share your disbelief. I remember one year, there was a Make One, Give One, for hats being given to Africa, since they have a very high mortality rates in newborns. I knitted over 65 hats! I was so proud.
> 
> When the time came to donate, I was "informed" that they wanted only ONE HAT and a letter to President Obama, requesting that he "allocate more $$$" to be given to Third World countries!! WHAT???? What about those other babies????
> 
> ...


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

impatient knitter said:


> I share your disbelief. I remember one year, there was a Make One, Give One, for hats being given to Africa, since they have a very high mortality rates in newborns. I knitted over 65 hats! I was so proud.
> 
> When the time came to donate, I was "informed" that they wanted only ONE HAT and a letter to President Obama, requesting that he "allocate more $$$" to be given to Third World countries!! WHAT???? What about those other babies????
> 
> ...


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Snooper's Ma said:


> I donated a large yarn stash to a place that helps low income women learn how to get better paying jobs and deal with their difficulties. They make things and sell them to help out. I got the most wonderful thank you embellished with knitted and crocheted decorations that were absolutely amazing and unique. That card was more than worth what little I gave. Look for reputable worthwhile places and ask if they will accept what you want to donate. That card will stay with me forever and is worth tons more than the yarn I gave them.


The also need mats for kennels for dogs and cats, as do all shelters. Just check with them for the sizes.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

cheryl gerich said:


> i cant imagine knit or crocheted items not selling at a craft fair especially a Christmas craft fair. people come all over the cleveland area to visit our craft fairs. i hope that woman sees this and changes her mind.


At the craft fair I am a vendor at this coming weekend, when they saw pictures of the knit and crochet items I want to sell, they said that was exactly what they were looking for.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> I share your disbelief.
> Then I tried to donate them to several different hospitals for _their_ newborns, and I was told, "We don't need your donations. We have our OWN knitters."
> 
> Makes me want NOT to knit for donations ever again!!


That is so downright awful - 
why don't you try a few of the many places online that take donations - they are seeking people to knit/crochet baby hats, and would welcome your talents - 
if you need any info, pm me and I can give you a few places which I knit things for ~


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Their loss is other's gain.
Keep knitting and donating. Many people so appreciate the care and thought that goes into these items.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Their loss!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Good for you!!


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

WOW, Its their loss


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Some People :roll:


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

That is shocking. I guess anyone creating charity items should check first if certain items are needed. I was making lapghans for a local nursing home and after many deliveries, I saw two HUGE cardboard boxes in one hallway overflowing with 'ghans. I did look elsewhere for other places to give...


----------



## Jannette Burke (Nov 21, 2014)

Please excuse my comment - but they just do not sell. Today's generation cannot relate to many of the things we as older folks make. Give them fleece and they'll buy, give them strange looking toys, they'll buy, give them a knitted or crocheted cardigan or sweater from our day, they will not buy. If we wish that they purchase our crafts, make what they can understand.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your input. It is great to see both sides.


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

Can someone give me a quick email address for Project Linus?
Thanks in advance. Sounds like something I'd like to do.


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

Can someone give me a quick email address for Project Linus?
Thanks in advance. Sounds like something I'd like to do.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is absolutely ridiculous, never heard of it before. I guess shorty 66 is right, they don't understand crocheting and knitting as lots of people would love to pay for handmade items. Sad..


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

lizziebe said:


> Can someone give me a quick email address for Project Linus?
> Thanks in advance. Sounds like something I'd like to do.


http://projectlinus.org/?redirect=false


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

kittykatzmom said:


> Picky people I would also find another way to donate. When I volunteered at a nursing home a group of ladies met there every so often to crochet. They donated a beautiful afghan and it got put in their storage shed! Just by chance I was talking to one of the ladies and she said they wouldn't donate anything again. Can you imagine?


That sounds like our craft group at church. A lady donated a quilt that needed quilting so our group finished it. Well the craft sale came and went, but the quilt didn't sell. I know the work that went into it so I bought it.i know it would have ended up in a corner somewhere with a pile of junk. It's not a pretty quilt, but it helps me keep warm.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

The hospital in Enumclaw, Washington has a wonderful lady that knits and I think crochets for things for them to put into their gift store. I ran into her one day when I was there for some tests. I saw she had a huge amount of baby blankets she was bringing in so I talked to her and told her that I would be happy to donate baby yarn to her. I took over 2 huge outdoor trash bags full of baby yarn. The hospital loves to get these things for the gift shop. I would think other hospitals that have gift shops would also. She made layette sets as well. I knew that we would be moving and I would not have as much room for yarn stash so it was a win all around!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

That is strange. Makes you wonder what people are thinking


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

JoRae said:


> I am flabbergasted. I donated several blankets, lovey blankets, hats, baby sweaters and other pieces to a friend for their annual craft fair. It raises money for Christmas for needy children. My friend had over a hundred knitted dish cloths as well as hand knit blankets to donate. The 2 person "committee" decided they don't want any knit or crochet because it just won't sell. WHAT! I don't care if they get $5.00 for a blanket, it is donated and at least it is some money. Crazy! I am going to donate the blankets to Project Linus and the hats to the Union Gospel Mission. Shaking my head. Sad.


Hello JoRae....

I am sad with you too....know how many hours you knitted and crocheted to finish those....also just shaking my head!! Are they I D ten T's or what!!!

Love and hugs

xxxxx


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Our knitters guild are making 40 premie baby beanies in red and green for al the new premie babys in our local NIC unit at Nepean Hospital. One lady has already knitted three and I have just bought wool to do two baby hats. At least they appreciate what we are doing and the mothers take home the hats. Our people are always knitting for charity.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Pippen
Great to see you on. Thanks, most posters have been sympathetic. There are always other places so happy to have the articles. I know knit and crochet sells around, I have a friend who does craft fairs and does pretty well with just knit and crochet but apparently they don't feel so. 
Love and hugs to you my friend


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Truly sad. Seems now beggars CAN be choosers...


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Donate your lovely pieces to a charity that really NEEDS your handiwork...Pine Ridge Indian Reservation in Kyle, SD. I donate 3 or 4 times per year and always get an e-mail thank you. These folks have limited resources and appreciate having new items. PM me for details. Susan


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Chocolatechips said:


> Donate your lovely pieces to a charity that really NEEDS your handiwork...Pine Ridge Indian Reservation in Kyle, SD. I donate 3 or 4 times per year and always get an e-mail thank you. These folks have limited resources and appreciate having new items. PM me for details. Susan


Thank you. That is a great charity. I have this bookmarked. I try to give locally though as we have many needy who appreciate anything given for them.


----------



## jmko (Dec 29, 2011)

A good place to donate to is your local food pantry. They always know families that need help-even a pair of mittens or hat for the children or an afghan for a senior citizen. Give them a call.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

jmko said:


> A good place to donate to is your local food pantry. They always know families that need help-even a pair of mittens or hat for the children or an afghan for a senior citizen. Give them a call.


Thank you. Great idea. I donate food and personal items there frequently. They also take dog and cat food. People who can barely feed themselves are so happy to get food for their fur kids. I never thought about clothing. I will see what they say when I go in next.


----------



## ps802 (Mar 28, 2014)

JoRae said:


> I am flabbergasted. I donated several blankets, lovey blankets, hats, baby sweaters and other pieces to a friend for their annual craft fair. It raises money for Christmas for needy children. My friend had over a hundred knitted dish cloths as well as hand knit blankets to donate. The 2 person "committee" decided they don't want any knit or crochet because it just won't sell. WHAT! I don't care if they get $5.00 for a blanket, it is donated and at least it is some money. Crazy! I am going to donate the blankets to Project Linus and the hats to the Union Gospel Mission. Shaking my head. Sad.


That is incredible. I went to a church craft show and they had beautiful ha made blankets and garments for babies. Maybe they felt they had to price them too high because of all the work that went into them. Like you said, it doesn't matter what they get for them. It all goes to charity.


----------



## ps802 (Mar 28, 2014)

ps802 said:


> That is incredible. I went to a church craft show and they had beautiful ha made blankets and garments for babies. Maybe they felt they had to price them too high because of all the work that went into them. Like you said, it doesn't matter what they get for them. It all goes to charity.


hand made (sorry)


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lalane said:


> That is absolutely ridiculous, never heard of it before. I guess shorty 66 is right, they don't understand crocheting and knitting as lots of people would love to pay for handmade items. Sad..


Maybe they would go more for smaller items such as place-mats and potholders in modern colors.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> My good friend sells knitted/crocheted items in craft fairs about 1.5 hrs north of NYCity and she makes good money.
> It's a shame your items wouldn't sell. it must be the area of the country.


They very well might sell if they were allow to submit their items. Someone's judgement got in the way.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is so heartbreaking to read. This is terrible and the committee is really misguided.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

misellen said:


> Maybe they would go more for smaller items such as place-mats and potholders in modern colors.


Thanks missellen but they said no knit or crocheted items at all. Not even dishcloths which Katie made 100 of.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Again thank you all so much for your posts and thoughts.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

JoRae said:


> Thanks missellen but they said no knit or crocheted items at all. Not even dishcloths which Katie made 100 of.


WOW, that's just plain foolish.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Over two years ago I made crocheted rabbets for a work craft day. I am still making rabbits that are on order and still for charity. Stay in there. My work is again having a craft day and my fingers are working like mad for it.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I have run into some similar situations myself. I participate in craft fairs with my hand made items and with my direct sales business. I participated in a fair where the promoter said she had enough direct sales vendors, so I put my handmade out at her show. Didn't sell anything. I traded with another vendor, and gave my info out to a few people who admired my work and asked if I would make items to order. Fast forward to a few weeks ago where I was showing a relative a pattern book I had bought with patterns for baby gifts, and she just said that most people want to "order" the items the way they want them, ie color, yarn, etc. I wasn't sure what to think of that since I have seen others who make baby items and seem to have no problem selling them. It does make sense, given the entitlement culture we live in, I guess. Won't stop me from making my adorable baby things, though.


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

2 ladies and myself just sent 115 baby hats (all either knit or crocheted (and all had to be 75% lavender or purple) to a cause called" Shaken Baby Syndrome" in Utah Head Quarters for the cause. http://www.dontshake.org/sbs.php?topNavID=3&subNavID=317 We had a lady from the Headdquarters come and chat with us and she was so grateful for all our work. The 3 of us now proudly wear a pin similar to Breast Cancer only PURPLE. 

Just wanted to share.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

LesleighAnne said:


> Over two years ago I made crocheted rabbets for a work craft day. I am still making rabbits that are on order and still for charity. Stay in there. My work is again having a craft day and my fingers are working like mad for it.


Great. Nice you are still getting orders. I made a fairy doll and showed co workers. Ended up making 10 over a few months. Guess it just depends on what people want.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Cheryl_K said:


> I have run into some similar situations myself. I participate in craft fairs with my hand made items and with my direct sales business. I participated in a fair where the promoter said she had enough direct sales vendors, so I put my handmade out at her show. Didn't sell anything. I traded with another vendor, and gave my info out to a few people who admired my work and asked if I would make items to order. Fast forward to a few weeks ago where I was showing a relative a pattern book I had bought with patterns for baby gifts, and she just said that most people want to "order" the items the way they want them, ie color, yarn, etc. I wasn't sure what to think of that since I have seen others who make baby items and seem to have no problem selling them. It does make sense, given the entitlement culture we live in, I guess. Won't stop me from making my adorable baby things, though.


I agree we certainly do have an entitlement culture. So many do theme rooms for babies and they are very particular about color. If you are a fast worker orders can be lucrative.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you Birchwood. What a wonderful thing you did and what a wonderful cause.


----------



## Joowels7 (Sep 21, 2013)

I taught a craft group loom knitting was a big thing. We made over a hundred hats mostly from our own leftover yarn and donations. Also scarves. The first time we had a sale we dis good. We were only allowed to sale to staff but donated some hats in form of drawings. The money was usued for more supplies. We had a second sale made over 100s and when I submitted my order for more suppies was told we had no money. Seems they used it for other groups. Paint and cards was only thing I knew about. We were allotted 20s for supplies. We never had another sale. I hear when the ctr was closed they left our cupboard open for people to help themselves. Some things in cupboard belonged to our class people and should have been given back to them. I am going to another ctr now but am afaid to even ask if anyone wants to learn loooming. I can not supply them and they may not be able to keep or carry a loom and yarn back and forth. Only been going here a short time may just wait and see how things go.


----------



## Joowels7 (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry my typing is not very good today. If you can't figure my post out ask me. Thanks.


----------



## Joowels7 (Sep 21, 2013)

I taught a craft group loom knitting was a big thing. We made over a hundred hats mostly from our own leftover yarn and donations. Also scarves. The first time we had a sale we dis good. We were only allowed to sale to staff but donated some hats in form of drawings. The money was usued for more supplies. We had a second sale made over 100s and when I submitted my order for more suppies was told we had no money. Seems they used it for other groups. Paint and cards was only thing I knew about. We were allotted 20s for supplies. We never had another sale. I hear when the ctr was closed they left our cupboard open for people to help themselves. Some things in cupboard belonged to our class people and should have been given back to them. I am going to another ctr now but am afaid to even ask if anyone wants to learn loooming. I can not supply them and they may not be able to keep or carry a loom and yarn back and forth. Only been going here a short time may just wait and see how things go.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm sure the two women in charge were walking around with their noses in the air.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> And, oh so many of these "ignorant" and egotistical people are actually running for office--Hillary and Donald, just to name the worst! God help us if either of them become president--we'll just go further down--if that's even possible after the mess Obama has gotten us into : :thumbdown:


I agree except for Hillary... :XD:


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> I agree except for Hillary... :XD:


changed my mind --


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Here's an article I'd like to see everyone read in its entirety and consider:
> 
> ...


 Very true, Kro-Sha. It is very common for republicans to rewrite history to suit their agenda du jour.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> changed my mind --


About what ??

~~~


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Very true, Kro-Sha. It is very common for republicans to rewrite history to suit their agenda du jour.


Pitiful...

<*sigh*>

~~~


----------

